# Switch disque dur externe boitier ethernet>USB



## oner (7 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Un problème pas super banal:
j'ai un DD externe Lacie CloudBox 4T, et c'est foireux... leur système "mini server" ne fonctionne pas, vraiment pas pratique. Pas pour moi en tout cas. Donc je voudrais mettre ce DD, qui est très bien, 4T, dans un boitier USB2 classique. Et, pas de miracle, le DD ne monte pas...
Une idée, un logiciel pour essayer de le monter sur une MBP 2009, osx 10.7.5? C'est mort d'avance ? quelle difference, au fond...il devrait monter non ?
Merci bien !


----------



## oner (8 Septembre 2014)

bon...personne n'a la moindre piste ?? merci.


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2014)

Et pourtant, ça me parait simple d'utilisation... http://www.lemondenumerique.com/test-1649-1-lacie-cloudbox.html

Tu ne dis rien de ce disque dur ?

Il y a de fortes chances, au vu de sa capacité de 4 To, qu'il faille lui associer une alimentation en plus sur le boitier externe USB. Je pense que ton problème est là.


----------



## oner (8 Septembre 2014)

Effectivement, c'est vendu pour etre super simple, mais ca fonctionne une fois sur 2... a s'arracher les cheveux.
Je ne demande pas d'info sur le fonctionnement de cette machine, simplement je m'adresse aux bricolos des disques dur qui pourraient me répondre sur la possibilité d'un disque à se faire lire exclusivement par ethernet ou USB... Si c'est jouable, je bricole. Sinon, il faut que je me trouve un autre disque temporairement pour pouvoir formater celui là...

Le DD est partitionné 1 seule partition, en NTFS je crois, mais je vais vérifier, dans un boitier alimenté: 
http://www.bluestork.eu/produits/bo...itier-de-disque-dur-35-combo-sata-ide?lang=fr
Ah Ah, je viens de voir, du coup, qu'il ne supporte que jusqu'a 2T...c'est vrai ça ? les boitiers sont limités ?
merci.


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2014)

oner a dit:


> ...Le DD est partitionné 1 seule partition, en NTFS je crois, mais je vais vérifier, dans un boitier alimenté:
> http://www.bluestork.eu/produits/bo...itier-de-disque-dur-35-combo-sata-ide?lang=fr
> Ah Ah, je viens de voir, du coup, qu'il ne supporte que jusqu'a 2T...c'est vrai ça ? les boitiers sont limités ?
> merci.



Ben un disque dur en 3,5" ça consomme et l'interface interne doit pouvoir gérer la capacité de 4 To. Tu vas en trouver aux alentours de 60 &#8364;.


----------



## oner (8 Septembre 2014)

ok, je vais voir ça.... si c'est que ça, c'est cool. Je tiendrai au courant !


----------



## oner (9 Septembre 2014)

Re bonjour,

D'un autre coté je suis tombé la dessus: 
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/HDD/boitier-disque-sujet_936148_1.htm

Moralité...je sais pas trop. Est ce que c'est le format du disque qui importe ou la capacité ? Quelqu'un à déjà monté un 4T dans un boitier "normal", prévu max 2T souvent ?
merci !


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Quelle est la référence du disque dur, marque, modèle, référence ?

Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il puisse se connecter en SATA III, auquel cas il te sera plus facile de trouver le bon boitier externe. Chez Seagate, a priori un 4 To en USB 3.0 ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## oner (11 Septembre 2014)

Bon, j'avance doucement...
j'essaye de savoir en quoi est formaté le disque. l'ennuin avec ces systeme "simple", c'est que tout est automatique (assistant de formatage) est que je ne voit pas le disque dans utilitaire disque...
par déduction, je pense qu'il est en HFS+, GUID (car installé avec ce MBP, OSX 10.5)
j'ai contacté plusieurs magasins, et plusieurs personnes me disent que les limitations des boitier c'est du pipeau, ce qui est important c'est le format de la partition.

Donc question du moment;
Pourquoi un disque HFS+, GPT, lisible par mon mac en ethernet ne serait pas lisible en USB ?
Question bis: Comment obtenir des infos sur ce disque ? (qui n'apparait pas dans utilitaire, et "lire les information" ne me donne rien. 
Bien sûr l'utilitaire de LaCie ne fonctionne pas, disque introuvable...

Je mettrai ici le modèle du disque très bientôt.

Merci.


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2014)

Pour la limitation, c'est avant tout une histoire de réglage du BIOS sous PC qui ne peut reconnaitre plus de 2 To avec n'importe quel disque dur de n'importe quelle marque.

Le problème est résolu par son remplaçant UEFI qui passe cette limitation. Si je ne m'abuse sous OS X, ce n'est pas un problème dans la mesure ou le format de la table de la partition est en GUID _(GPT)_. Donc, je pense que dans un boitier USB 3.0 alimenté, ça devrait passer.

Mais bon, soit tu peux tester avant si on te prête un boitier, soit tu vas dans un magasin qui pourrait te tester ton disque dur en externe. Si c'est demandé gentiment, ça devrait aller.


----------



## oner (11 Septembre 2014)

Tout à fait, c'est le plan qui est prevu !
merci.


----------



## oner (13 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Voici les réf du disque:
Seagate Desktop HDD 4000GB
SN Z300E8LY
ST 4000DM000
PN1F2168-568
FW CC52


VCD AMPS:
+5V 0,55A
+12V 0,55A

Avec une petite mention trés sympa "Warning: Consultez www.seagate.com/beyond-2TB si vous galerez".  Bon, c'est cool pour la therie, mais je n'ai pas ce probleme, sous mac le disque est reconnu, en ethernet.

Une idée de soft pour savoir comment est formaté mon disque ? merci!

Edit> je viens de tester dans un boitier Lacie USB3, vendu avec un disque 1TB... Mon disque ne monte toujours pas... C'est râlant, parce qu'il a l'air de réagir tout a fait normalement, au bruit qu'il fait et à la lumière du boitier....


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2014)

Seagate en parle en installation interne... http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/200971en ...et a priori pas de problème.

Mais en externe, ce doit être plus coton, vu que LaCie ne le propose qu'en connexion Ethernet.

Edit : et pourtant, certains sites vendent ton modèle de disque dur avec ce type de boitier en USB 2.0... http://www.amazon.fr/Advance-BX-3801STB-Boitier-externe-pour/dp/B001BP3R76


----------



## oner (13 Septembre 2014)

OK, merci pour les liens, et merci pour la trouvaille du boitier.
Helas, je n'ai plus mon regretté macpro...snif, resté en métropole. (suis a la Reunion).
Je peux tenter de le mettre dans mon PC récent du boulot, mais si il est en HFS+, ça donnera rien j'imagine...
En plus la dernière nouvelle est que mon boitier NAS à l'air naze...led rouge, c'est pas bon...
Merci encore !


----------



## oner (20 Septembre 2014)

Hello, 
voilà des nouvelles; j'ai trouvé un boitier qui fonctionne: SQP eXpress Alu Disktop.
Le disque apparait dans mon utilitaire de disque, mais les partitions ne montent pas; j'ai, en fait, une liste de 8 partitions !, en gris: disk3s1 jusqu&#8217;à disk3s8. Des partitions de 1mo à 2go ... et la dernière, la 8, fait 4T !...la totalité.
les 3 premieres sont de type "0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4" les 5 dernieres de type Linux_Raid .....   le bordel quoi. Ah oui, le volume est en "carte de partition GUID". Bon signe je crois ?
Et pas que ça intéresse spécialement comment le bazar en fichu, mais je voudrais récupérer mes données ! le boitier NAS Lacie veux plus démarrer...
Une idée pour pouvoir accéder à mes données, au moins temporairement, à partir de ça ? y'a pas un soft magique ?.  Merci !



edit; au branchement, j'ai une alerte "disque contient pas la partition d'un disque EFI... problème si boot ou Raid"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------

Bon je test la méthode macfuse+fuse ext2, qui pourrai marcher...mais non. j'ai testé 
Paragon ExtFS, qui monte quelques volume (3 ou 3 sur 8), mais evec rien d'exploitable dans les dossiers (lost+found, tmp, vide ou avec des fichiers mysterieux...) bizarre... j'ai besoin d'un expert je crois ! merci !

EDIT> paragon ExtFS me transforme dans l'utilitaire disque certain volumes Linux_RAID en Extended Filesystem 3....


----------

